
STARTUPS IN THE NORDICS - SigmaSoftware
https://sigma.software/about/media/startups-nordics?utm_source=ycombinator&utm_medium=repost&utm_campaign=cross%20platform
======
gus_massa
From the guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

> _In Submissions_

> _Please don 't do things to make titles stand out, like using uppercase or
> exclamation points, or adding a parenthetical remark saying how great an
> article is. It's implicit in submitting something that you think it's
> important. _

